# INTERVIEW WITH YAK-9 PILOT - PART 3



## IDF_Raam (Aug 4, 2006)

The third part of the interview is in fact from the second session – an after war training flight experience, where he has almost lost his life, in an inverted spin.

We have added pictures we got from Boris, from post war era to his Mig 15/17 flying days. There is a link to all the photographs we scanned from his collection.

Parts 1 and 2 are there as well

Read at :The IDF SQUADRON Forum - Index 







Enjoy

Rami


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 4, 2006)

Do us a favor and either post it here or give the link to the specific post.... I dont need to be lured off this site to go digging in another message board for an interview...

Copy and post it here.....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2006)

Since this is an interview, it is best placed in Stories. Moved appropriately.


----------

